# train derailed, need help getting back on track



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

hi there,i started listening to the ibs audio program about 2 months, or 2 and a half months ago and i listened religiously for around 30-35 days. during which time i had a dramatic reduction in my symptoms. to the point where i was having very regular bm's and i didn't have to watch what i ate.admittedly my listening also filtered off during this time, i was just so happy and i almost felt cured so the tapes fell to the wayside.well of course now i'm kicking myself. i encountered some emotional stress and anxiety in my life and the ibsD started up again with avengence.can someone please advise me on what i should do now? i can't remember when the last time i listened to a session was, tho i am certain the last session i heard was the initial session of part 4/5? the one regarding climbing a mountain and the girl/fire.i would guess that i haven't listened for around 2-3 weeks. thank you so much.as an aside i am very happy that the ibs audio program has helped me break out of my vicious cycle. i was caught in the cycle where symptoms themselves were feeding my anxiety and stress levels. my end goal is to be able to encounter anxiety and stress without my body reacting back with ibs. has anyone felt they accomplished this?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

miranda-van , I am gald they were working well for you, sorry you stopped.I would start the whole program over, it actually makes it easier and go to completion.You can also email Mike, for advise, but really just start them again. The more you do it the eaiser it gets, even though is easy to begin with, but its a learned process.So the best results you might find would be starting again with them.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks eric, how do i email mike?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/contact.html Hi Miranda ~ go to the above link and scroll down to the contact portion, and drop down on the menu and click "For Questions regarding Sessions" then type in your concerns in the space provided and Mike will get back to you.Thank you.


----------

